# Comprobador de bobinas de carga



## wochas (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola , despues de varios intentos , siempre me pasa lo mismo , se me *DAÑAN* los voltimetros

A ver como empiezo, tengo que medir , 4 puntos de tensiones, 3 en alterna y en continua, son de la alternador de la motocicletas, tiene 3 bobinas en alterna que suelen dar maximo 80v en alterna con la misma masa las 3 y la salida del regulador que va hacia la bateria con 14,2 v en continua

Lo que necesito es hacer un circuito, que no se hacerlo , no se me ocurre ,para que al desenchufar los cables de la bobina con el motor en marcha no me funda los voltimetro de lcd, alimentados externamente con un abateria de 9V dc

He puesto 3 puentes rectificadores hasta 220v 3 condesadores y los voltimetros con sus resistencia a la escala de 200v en continua los 3 con la misma masa , que es el chasis o motor y con su alimentacion externa de 9v dc.

El ultimo o el 4º voltimetro a escala de 20v en continua ,pero aqui tengo otro problema , que no esta protegido para cortocicuitos, tambien se alimenta con una bateria de 9v dc.

A ver si me podeis echar un cable , que ando desquiciado y no soy capaz , aparte de la cantidad de voltimetros que he comprado y tirado todos ellos fundidos.

Necesito este sistema , por que a veces , lo tengo que llevar en marcha , que es cuando las bobinas del alternado dan falla, si se baja o se suben mucho , ves el tema de la carga y ya te aseguras que el regulador no es.

Muchas gracias por anticipado 

salu2....


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2013)

wochas dijo:


> Hola , despues de varios intentos , siempre me pasa lo mismo , se me *DAÑAN* los voltimetros
> 
> A ver como empiezo, tengo que medir , 4 puntos de tensiones, 3 en alterna y en continua, son de la alternador de la motocicletas, tiene 3 bobinas en alterna que suelen dar maximo 80v en alterna con la misma masa las 3 y la salida del regulador que va hacia la bateria con 14,2 v en continua
> 
> ...




Buenos días wochas

Estoy leyendo tu Post y    y no entiendo qué es lo qué estás haciendo para poder romper voltímetros con las tensiones de una Motocicleta,  supongo que no estarás intentando  midir la tensión de las Bujias ¿No?
Dime que modelo y marca Voltímetro estás usando.
Puede que lo estés poniendo en posición Amperímetro o para medir Ohmios .

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2013)

A ver si mides los picos de tensión de la bobina de la bujía.


----------

